# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Επίγειος & Δορυφορικός Δέκτης >  Jtag for Starsat SR3100CU-Βοήθεια!!!

## swtis

Θα ήθελα τη βοήθεια σας παρακαλώ.Αντιμετωπίζω το εξής πρόβλημα.:
  1.’Εχω φτιάξει το Jtag(εικόνα 1)     
  Από δεξιά οι πρώτες αντιστάσεις είναι 100 ohm με ανοχή 20% ενώ η τέταρτη είναι 100 ohm με ανοχή 1% και η τελευταία είναι 33 ohm με ανοχή 1%.Έχω γειώσει τις επαφές : 18-25 με οδηγίες από το Internet.
  (Έχω δοκιμάσει και 5 αντιστάσεις των 100 ohm με ανοχή 1% άλλα και πάλι δε γίνεται τίποτα. Αντιστάσεις με ανοχή 20 % έχω μόνο τρείς.)
  2.Έχω συνδέσει τα καλώδια στον αποκωδικοποιητή,(εικόνα 2)

    Το καφέ καλώδιο στο pin 9 TMS, το άσπρο στο pin 11TCK, κίτρινο στο pin 13 TDI, κόκκινο στο pin 15 TDO, πράσινο στο pin 19 και 2 καλώδια (μαύρο-μπλε) στο 2 και στο 20 για γείωση.
      Το μόνο που δε μπορώ να καταλάβω στη τρίτη φωτό είναι οι επαφές που αναφέρονται με πράσινα γράμματα.Δε ξέρω σε τι χρησιμεύουν.(εικόνα 3)


  Και μια οπτική φωτό του STARSAT (Εικόνα 4)

----------


## swtis

Και συνεχίζω: κατέβασα το jKeysMegaPack v. 2.9.11.026,


```
http://rapidshare.com/files/219846631/jKeysMegaPack.zip
```

 το έκανα εγκατάσταση.
  Στη συνέχεια έκλεισα το PC, σύνδεσα το DB25 στην LPT1,έβαλα στη πρίζα τον Starsat και άνοιξα  το PC.
  Έτρεξα το πρόγραμμα , μου έβγαλε στην αρχή την com1 και το άλλαξα στην LPT1.
  Και μου έβγαλε αυτό (εικόνα 1),    Τη συσκευή την αναγνωρίζει αλλά μοντέλο δε μου βγάζει.(εικόνα 2)
    Δοκίμασα να βάλω χειροκίνητα μοντέλο επιλέγοντας Starsat και 200Ci M29W160ET.Τέτοιο τσιπ έχει η μητρική του Starsat.
    Πάτησα Flash Programming και έβγαλε αυτό (εικόνα 3)
------------------
    Τα φώτα σας παρακαλώ.

  Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.

----------


## HFProject

ποιο κύκλωμα χρησιμοποιείς ?

----------


## swtis

> ποιο κύκλωμα χρησιμοποιείς ?


συγνώμη φίλε μου αλλά είμαι λίγο άσχετος  :Crying: .Sorry κιόλας αλλά λέγοντας κύκλωμα? τι εννοείς?

----------


## HFProject

Από το δέκτη σου στο computer υπάρχει και κάποια κατασκευή ?

ή απλώς ένα καλώδιο από το δέκτη στην παράλληλη του υπολογιστή ?

----------


## swtis

> Από το δέκτη σου στο computer υπάρχει και κάποια κατασκευή ?
> 
> ή απλώς ένα καλώδιο από το δέκτη στην παράλληλη του υπολογιστή ?


μόνο απλό καλώδιο φίλε μου.

----------


## HFProject

δες αυτό :
http://www.scribd.com/doc/6731203/All-Jtag-Pinout

----------


## swtis

σ'ευχαριστώ φίλε για το σχέδιο,αλλά όπως θα είδες στο πρώτο μήνυμα έχω βάλει το σχέδιο που αντιστοιχεί στον αποκωδικοποιητή μου.Είναι η τρίτη φωτογραφία.
Τώρα αν εννοείς να φτιάξω pcb, πάω σε πιο προχωρημένα πράγματα.
'Εχεις να μου προτείνεις κάτι πιο απλό? Μήπως φταίνε οι αντιστάσεις?
Η θα χρειαστώ οπωσδήποτε κύκλωμα?Συγνώμη κιόλας αν σε κουράζω.

----------


## gsmaster

Η ανοχή των αντιστάσεων παίζει πολύ μικρό ρόλο σε ένα κύκλωμα. Δεν θα έχεις κανένα πρόβλημα με την ανοχή των αντιστάσεων σε αυτό που θες να κάνεις. 

Η σελίδα που σου έδωσε ο HFProject περιλαμβάνει και έναν απομονωτή γιατι είναι πολύ πιθανό η παράλληλη του υπολογιστή να μην μπορεί να δώσει ρεύμα ικανό για να προγραμματίσει την πλακέτα. 

Δεν ξέρω αν θα πρέπει το τσιπάκι που είναι προς προγραμματισμό να τροφοδοτείται απο ρεύμα μέσω εξωτερικής πηγής ή παίρνει μέσω του κοννέκτορα προγραμματισμού. Κάποιος που έχει ασχοληθεί με το άθλημα ας το διευκρινήσει αυτό....

----------


## swtis

σ'ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε GSmaster για τη βοήθεια σου, θα κοιτάξω και γώ.. λέω μήπως και το καταφέρω να βάλω μπαταρία 3.3v με ψάξιμο βέβαια και ίσως πετύχει.
Σας ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ νά'στε καλά.

----------


## stom

Δεν χρειαζεται καμμια εξωτερικη ταση τροφοδοσιας. Ετσι δουλευουν ολα αυτα τα jtag δορυφορικων δεκτων. Το εχω κανει και εχει δουλεψει κανονικα, (οχι ομως για αυτο το δεκτη)
Ξανατσεκαρε τα καλωδια και τις κολλησεις σου. Επισης δες και την περιπτωση να εχει προβλημα η LPT1 σου. Γενικα αυτα τα jtag δουλευουν πολυ καλυτερα με καπως παλαιοτερους υπολογιστες. Δοκιμασε το και αλλου.
Επισης δες λιγο την περιπτωση ο δεκτης να εχει καποιο hardware προβλημα οποτε οσα jtag και να του βαλεις... 
Υποθετω οτι δοκιμαζεις ενα κυκλωμα που δεν το χεις ξαναδουλεψει, πανω σε μια συσκευη που εχει ηδη καποιο πρόβλημα. Ειναι πολυ ευκολο να τα πεταξεις ΟΛΑ απο το παραθυρο  :Very Happy: 

Κοιτωντας το δικο μου κυκλωμα (που εχει δουλεψει) ειναι ολοιδιο με ΜΙΑ μονο διαφορα. Το κοκκινο καλωδιο με την αντισταση πανω στο db25 δεν ειναι τερμα αριστερα αλλα στο τριτο απο αριστερα pin, οπως το χεις στην φωτο. Δεν το ψαξα τι ειναι εκει, αλλα αποκλειεται να κανεις κατι κακο αν το δοκιμασεις

----------


## jeik

Να παρει  :Bored: , εισαι λιγο ατυχος , εκανα το κυκλωμα σε eMetabox , αλλα πανε 2 χρονια , τα καταφερα απ οτι θυμαμαι αλλα θελει να παιδευτεις λιγο , νομιζω οτι εστω με αυτα που σου βγαζει , οι επαφες ειναι οκ , αφου απλως σου λεει δεν βλεπει flash , λογικο ειναι διοτι σου σβηστηκε οταν περασες λαθος λογισμικο.
Πρεπει να εχεις το αρχειο της flash για το δικο σου μοντελο , λογικα ειναι οπως το δικο μου , μεγεθος 2 Megabyte.Βρες το αρχειο ''flashdump for sti5518.Μην ασχολεισαι με αντιστασεις κλπ , εκει εισαι οκ.ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ , τα καλωδια του jtag να μην ειναι πανω απο 15 εκατοστα !!!!θυμαμαι οτι το τονιζαν χαρακτηριστικα για το μηκος !!!!Δεν καταλαβα ποτε γιατι , ισως δεν περνανε τα δεδομενα αν ειναι μεγαλυτερο μηκος.
Kαποια στιγμη σημερα θα βρω και τα δικα μου στοιχεια , ο loader ειναι ολοιδιος με τον δικο σου , ειμαι σιγουρος οτι θα τα καταφερεις , μην στεναχωριεσαι , εγω εφαγα πολλες μερες  :Smile: .

Παρε  μια  γευση  εδω :http://www.satleo.gr/forum/viewtopic...r=asc&start=60

----------


## swtis

οκ, παιδιά σας ευχαριστώ πολύ.
Θα κάτσω να το μελετήσω και πιστεύω να βγάλω άκρη.
νά'στε καλά.

----------


## swtis

Γειά σας και πάλι.Επανέρχομαι στο θέμα και ζητάω ακόμα τη βοήθεια σας.
Να τονίσω ότι το αρχείο "flashdump for sti5518" όσο κ' αν έψαξα δε κατάφερα να το βρώ πουθενά.Όμως για καλή μου τύχη, βρέθηκε ένας γνωστός που είχε
τον ίδιο αποκωδικοποιητή.
Κράτησα με Jtag, backup όλη τη Flash (2MB) με το Wall 2.2 και στη συνέχεια έβαλα τον δικό μου δέκτη στο PC.Με το Jkeys δε κάνει τίποτα.Τρέχω το Wall 2.2 μου λέει ότι δεν αναγνωρίζει το μοντέλο,πατάω οκ και βλέπω ότι μπροστά στον δέκτη μου βγάζει 2 παύλες, στη συνέχεια σβήνω όλη τη Flash και περνάω το backup που έχω κρατήσει,διαρκεί περίπου 5-8 λεπτά.Αφού τελειώσει η διαδικασία, κλείνω το πρόγραμμα (σβήνουν και οι παύλες απο μπροστά (LCD).
Κλείνω τον δέκτη,βγάζω το Jtag, ανοίγω αλλά yiok τίποτα.
Ο δεύτερος τρόπος που έκανα : Ανοίγοντας το Wall αφού έχω συνδέσει τον δέκτη μου ανοίγουν πάλι οι παύλες μπροστά (LCD) κάνω erase τη flash και erase sector και περνάω πάλι το αρχείο,αφού τελειώσει το πρόγραμμα δε το κλείνω,το αφήνω ανοικτό και τρέχω το Jkeys (τα LED απο μπροστά στο δέκτη σβήνουν).Έτσι δε βγάζει πρόβλημα το γνωρίζει, αλλά IRD model το έχει unknow.Επιλέγω IRD model [Sti55xx 2MB] μου βγαίνει άλλο παράθυρο,πατάω erase flash και program flash επιλέγοντας το backup που έχω κρατήσει.Περιμένω και αφού τελειώσει κλείνω το δέκτη , πρόγραμμα και βγάζω και το Jtag.Το βάζω στο ρεύμα αλλά πάλι τίποτα.
Όταν ξανατρέχω το Wall μου βγαίνουν 2 οκτάρια.Ξανακάνω τα ίδια αλλά δυστυχώς.Κάποια στιγμή μου έβγαλε εφτάρια.
Μπορεί κάποιος να με βοηθήσει στο τι πρέπει να κάνω ακριβώς. :Confused1:

----------


## HFProject

> ...Κράτησα με Jtag...



Το ίδιο JTAG Χρησιμοποιείς ? Και για το δέκτη του φίλου σου και για το δικό σου ?

----------


## swtis

> Το ίδιο JTAG Χρησιμοποιείς ? Και για το δέκτη του φίλου σου και για το δικό σου ?


ναι το ίδιο.
==============================================
Τα στοιχεία του chip είναι : M29W160ET , 7ON6 , SBSC3 , 0334

----------


## swtis

Τελικά τον έφτιαξα τον αποκωδικοποιητή.
Όλα μια χαρά οκ. :Cool:

----------

